# Wie filetieren?



## RaEma (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eine ziemlich dumme Frage und zwar, wie filetiere ich einen Barsch, Zander, etc.... ? 
Hab schon in sehr vielen Büchern nachgeblätert, hab aber nichts entsprechendes entdecken.

Vielen Dank,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## MichaelB (12. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@RaEma: im Heft von Thomas9904 "Bratfisch und mehr" sind detailierte Anleitungen zum Filetieren von sowohl Rund- als auch Plattfischen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (13. Oktober 2003)

in manchen büchern steht es halt beschrieben, wie zum beispiel im oben genannten werk. geh auch erfahrene angelkollegen fragen, ob die es dir zeigen können oder wenn es einen hat beim fischhändler vorbei, der wird es dir sicherlich auch zeigen. leider ist es so, dass es verschiedene filetiertechniken gibt, die alle ganz hervorragend ans ziel kommen. teste halt an kleineren fischen aus, wie sie aufgebaut sind und wie du sie gewinnbringend filetieren kannst. die ersten filets sehen nämlich immer recht trostlos aus. mit der zeit weisst du genau, was zu beachten ist. bei barsch und zander schneide ich zum beispiel als erstes die rückenflossen ab, damit ich nicht ständig gepikst werde. jeder hat so seine eigenen ideen übers filetieren. je mehr leute du fragst und beobachtest, desto besser wirst du auch selber. also rein ins filetiervergnügen. doch vorher skitfiske aus göteborg von chippog


----------



## fleckie (21. Oktober 2003)

*Heringsfilet*

In vielen Rezepten ist von Heringfilet die Rede, nun bin ich mit nicht sicher wie ich den Hering filetieren soll. Wie jeden anderen Rundfisch lässt man beim Hering die Muskelgreten an der Flanke drin oder wie geht das???


----------

